# Adelco’s New Duplex Textile Dryer Revolutionizes Curing Efficiency



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Incorporating the latest technology is Adelco’s new Duplex textile dryer. Offered by Hirsch, this advanced curing system is a double decker oven that is designed for high production digital textile printers that need a long cure time in minimal floor space. Screen printers also can benefit from the Duplex dryer concept to reduce the footprint of conventional dryers.

This unique machine provides 20 feet of oven curing capacity in the same footprint as a 10-foot oven. The Duplex is very efficient with low-energy consumption due to its single gas burner and 7 kilowatt-hour electrical connection. It is ecologically friendly having the lowest carbon footprint in the world, according to Adelco. Due to the reduced energy consumption, the Duplex drastically reduces running costs, saving money.

The Duplex has two independent upper and lower conveyor belts with belt speeds that can be automatically set to minutes and seconds. There also is an independent high-velocity jet air supply to each belt. The belt is easily loaded from the front or sides. 

Other features on the Duplex dryer include the integral infeed and outfeed exhausts that remove chemicals and contaminated air escaping into the workplace, easy-to-clean air filters that require no replacement, and a triple insulation air curtain that maintains a cool exterior skin and adds to efficiency.

For more information go to Hirsch International, contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426 or email [email protected].


----------

